# Test for Calcium, Vitamin A & D Insufficiency



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

I am interested in knowing how to test for a levels of Calcium,Vitamin A and D. Is it a simple blood test? Reason: am on Vioxx for joint pain; will start Foxamax for increase in bone density. The RX will do no good if I lack Vit A&D. Also,how to get more calicium if one has IBS-C and cannot tolerate more dairy. Thanks


----------

